# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Reciclaje de pilas y baterías

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Fuente: RECICLAJE DE PILAS EN SURCO - YouTube*Temas similares: Unos 10 mil escolares de Trujillo serán capacitados en educación ambiental y reciclaje Escolares del VRAE participarán en campaña de reciclaje de botellas plásticas Reactivarán planta de reciclaje de residuos sólidos en provincia lambayecana de Ferreñafe Lanzan campaña escolar de reciclaje de botellas plásticas en los distritos del VRAE

----------

